# Gmailدرايف جديد بحجم 2 جيجا على هاردسكك مجانآ



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

*Gmailدرايف جديد بحجم 2 جيجا على هاردسكك مجانآ*

لتحصل على هذا الدرايف يجب أن يكون لديك ايميل على gmail .

حمل هذا البرنامج على الجهاز 

بعد تثبيته ستشاهد درايف جديد اسمه gmail drive من ضمن درايفاتك بحجم 2 جيجا وبكل سهوله تستطيع وضع اي شيء عليه أو تحذف منه بطريقه كوبى وبيست مثله مثل اى درايف على الكمبيوتر

طيب حد هيقولى ازاى اجيب ايميل او اعمل ايميل على :smil4: 

اقولكم:thnk0001: 

:34ef: اقروا الرابط دة:34ef: 

خمس دعوات مجانية لـgmail 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

*طب افرض انى عايز دعوى على الجى ميل بس مش لى فى البرامج اوى ، يعنى مش هاقدر انزل اللى انت طلبته يبقى الحل ايه بقى يا مايكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## mr.hima (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*رابط لتنزيل برنامج البرتشن الخاص بإميل الجوجل
http://download.softpedia.com/software/internet/email/gmailfs110.zip
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يعنى هيبقى فى اتنين جيجا غير مساحة الهارد بتاعى يعنى ولا هو بيعمل بارتشن بحجم اتنين ميجا من الهارد ديسك؟


----------



## Michael (14 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> يعنى هيبقى فى اتنين جيجا غير مساحة الهارد بتاعى يعنى ولا هو بيعمل بارتشن بحجم اتنين ميجا من الهارد ديسك؟



*هتلاقى ايقونة جديدة بفولدر الـــMy Computer اسمها GMAIL DRIVE ودى غير مساحة الهارد الاساسية سعنى هتلاقى هارد جديد حجمة 2 جيجا و700 ميجا اضافة *


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

تمام شكرا يا مايكل


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هو انا جربت الموضوع ده وهو فعلا صحيح 
بس لازم تكون متصل بالانترنت طوال الوقت الذى تتعامل به من خلال البرتشن الجديد 
ومن يريد دعوات على الg_mail 
يبعث الى على الخاص
والى الاخ سامح الموضوع انك بتسطب برنامج بس مش بتتعامل بيه فى حاجه مجرد تسطيب بس 
هتلاقى البرتشن ظهر


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------

